# Sub Needed Philadelphia



## jdilliplane1

Picked up some extra work this year and need to add another truck for my route. Work is all in philadelphia mostly northeast section. Please reply with truck info, hourly rate, and experience.


----------



## jdilliplane1

guess the economy is great, not one reply?


----------



## jdilliplane1

bump for December, still have work if anyone is interested.


----------



## Plow Nuts

It amazes me no one has responded. If I were in Philly I would take you up on some work.


----------



## razr777

WOW surprised too i'm in central about 45 to hr from you i don't know if it be worth it.


----------



## 01FordPlower

Hey I just saw this post. Do you still have work available?


----------



## tpmjr401

*plowing*

i live in the south jersey area been plowing for 15yrs now, i have my own truck,03 ford f250, 8ft maier commercial blade, shovelers, and a snow blower if needed, i'm available anytime please contact me at 856-982-4499, looking for $100 an hour and $20 for the shovelers


----------

